
Apple and Android are destroying the Swiss Watch industry - rwx------
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/13/apple-and-android-are-destroying-the-swiss-watch-industry/
======
watertom
This will be the 2nd time the Swiss watch industry takes it on the chin. The
last time it was just Seiko with their quartz watch in combination with the
fragmented Swiss watch industry which prevented a cohesive response.

It will be interesting to see how what happens this time.

------
BryantD
That's a funny headline given that the article doesn't discuss Android at all.
Apple's outselling the Swiss watch manufacturers by itself.

